# Riber castle



## fezzyben (Jan 24, 2008)

Riber castle has been used for a few different things over the years. It has been a house, an MOD storage site, a Zoo and a film set for a film called Dead Mans Shoes. I visited just before xmas although I don't remember the exact date. Pics are in no particular order.
The castle





A fire place




Looking up one of the towers




Some graffiti which was to be found all over




moody shot




Inside the castle. I love the carpet lol




Looking up outside




Archway




The next couple are in the zoo area












A nice view of Matlock




Round window




Me




Building just outside of the grounds




Locked gates




I love this pic




And finally a beacon 





Thanks for looking


----------



## tims (Jan 24, 2008)

Quite a cool place, I did it about a year ago along with Alton towers and Gulivers kingdom


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 25, 2008)

I love looking at this castle. It's great to see all the different perspectives from various people's reports. Lovely place.
Yeh, those sillouette pics are neat.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 25, 2008)

Love seeing that place when going to Matlock. You can see it for miles around. You've captured the place really well, love the castle with the red and dark skies behind. Looking forward to seeing more of your reports and pics.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Jan 25, 2008)

Super pics fezzyben, like the "carpet" shot. I love a castle


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 25, 2008)

Stunning set of pics FB! 
Loving those outside shots -lovely colours in the sky too 

Lb


----------



## fezzyben (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone i do try it can be quite hard to get good pics with a cheap compact


----------



## sneaker (Jan 25, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> Thanks everyone i do try it can be quite hard to get good pics with a cheap compact



They are good pic's mate!, thanks for showing us. They bring back memories of good school outings for me.


----------



## Ratters (Jan 25, 2008)

sneaker said:


> They bring back memories of good school outings for me.



just what i thought too 

cool photo's though


----------



## strange (Mar 12, 2008)

I took a trip up there the other day and the place is boarded up now and the zoo and out buildings have had a bulldozer clearing them out!!!! sorry i didnt get any pics it was freeeeeezin and gettin dark. id advise anyone who wants to see it 1 last time to do so and soon cos they clearing it rather fast. its being developed into apartments i believe. Anyway thought id let you guys no  peace out!


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 12, 2008)

what a bummer


----------



## strange (Mar 12, 2008)

im gunna take a trip up on saturday ill get some piccies of whats been cleared and the castle boarded up 

strange!


----------



## ashless (Mar 12, 2008)

You missed the one with the shot of your lovely missus! 

Nice pics dude


----------



## Drama Queen (Mar 12, 2008)

I have been there its a really nice place got some really good pics I aint been back there since.


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 13, 2008)

ashless said:


> You missed the one with the shot of your lovely missus!
> 
> Nice pics dude



aaah thats where your wrong my friend if you look very carefully at the 5th pic down you can just about see her


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty photogenic place, nice one.


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice ruins there - thanks for sharing.


----------



## strange (Mar 13, 2008)

its also been used as an all girls school before it was a zoo!

strange


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 13, 2008)

strange said:


> its also been used as an all girls scholl before it was a zoo!



No change there then!


----------



## havoc (Mar 13, 2008)

strange said:


> its also been used as an all girls scholl before it was a zoo!
> 
> strange



??? It was and all boys school from 1930 till the start of the war, started by the local vicar. 

Never heard of it ever being a girls school?


----------



## strange (Mar 16, 2008)

my bad i ment to say an all boys school dont no were i got girls from! on the brain lol!


----------

